# Got an ID?



## glad2bhere (Nov 21, 2003)

Dear Folks: 

Indulge an old fart for a minute if you will. Does anyone have any deep-seated objections to using a name when they post here? I don't mean that you have to give a life history or a resume'. I just enjoy being able to begin a response by addressing a person by name. In fact, it doesn't even have to be a real name if you don't want to use your own. I think my difficulty is in trying to communicate with someone and using some of the "handles" people have selected for themselves.  Thoughts?  Comments? 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## clapping_tiger (Nov 21, 2003)

Bruce, I don't mind using someones handle, although I prefer it if someone puts down their name. In my opinion it adds to the validity of what they have to say if they put their name behind it. The way I see it, if you are afraid or unwilling to put your name out, then don't say anything at all.


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 21, 2003)

I don't mind using my first name at all.  I don't like putting my last name down as it's ethnic, you wouldn't be able to pronounce it anyway and I've had people try looking me up on the internet already when they find it out.  

I don't really have a preference as to real name or handle unless I've gotten to know them a bit - then I like to use their real name.



Lorrie


----------



## pknox (Nov 21, 2003)

Basically the rule of thumb I use is this - if the person signs the post with their "real" name (At least, I'll assume it's real - this is the Internet after all), I address them as such.  If someone doesn't, I use their handle, as I really don't have the time to go into their profile and see what their real name is, or even if they have included it. 

Also, it seems some names inevitably get shortened.  Sometimes this is because the person has a long handle, and sometimes it just happens.  I've been referred to as "PK" numerous times (which is fine - I get that one offline too), I believe MartialArtsChic has been called "Chic" once or twice, Technopunk gets "Techno" now and then, and Arnisador gets "Arni" quite a bit.  As long as nobody objects to what they're being called, fine.  Same with me.  You can call me pknox, PK, Pete, or whatever - just don't call me late for dinner.


----------



## fringe_dweller (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe I don't want to post my name because I'm a top secret military MA trainer...

Sorry, couldn't resist - love those claims 

Grant


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 25, 2003)

"......Maybe I don't want to post my name because I'm a top secret military MA trainer......" 

I wasn't TOO worried about the clowns that make THOSE claims. Most of them aren't bright enough to REMEMBER their names! 
The same goes for the trolls. What I was more concerned with was whether or not it would add anything to the quality of the discussion to be able to address people by their real name. Having survived the CB craze back in the 70-s I can get used to using peoples' handles, I suppose. It just seemed friendlier to use a name rather than "punch-drunk-from-Poedunk".  

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 25, 2003)

but I think that not having your real name or perhaps some contact info available is cowardly in my opinion. Too many people, in my opinion, like to write things on the internet without having to take responsability for what they post. By having your real name somewhere available, whether in your profile or what have you, you are now required to accept responsability for what you say. I say things that I shouldn't all the time; nobody is perfect. But I can go to sleep at night at least knowing that I am not a coward, and that I can take responsability for my actions, right or wrong.

Now although this is my personal take on not using your real name, it is up to the individual to decide what is appropriate for them. So, I rarely get in someones face for not using a real name, unless it is clear that they are trollin'.

My thoughts...

Paul Janulis


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Nov 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by glad2bhere _
> [BHaving survived the CB craze back in the 70-s I can get used to using peoples' handles, I suppose. It just seemed friendlier to use a name rather than "punch-drunk-from-Poedunk".  [/B]




I have one of those too.........Chochi.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2003)

Unlike alot of boards, MT doesn't require folks to 'sign' with their names.  The reality is, unless you do ID verification, you really have to take their word they are who they say they are.  The liars, etc will always lie, and the honorable ones will be obvious after a bit.

Some folks prefer handles while others prefer names, n alot of folks go either way.

For me, call me Bob or call me Kaith.  Both are me.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 25, 2003)

MWUUHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!!

I am really not Rich Parsons, I just took his name to make posts, in a funny or polite way. So there!




Seriously, as Kaith or Bob has pointed out, some people like one way or some people like it otherwise. I personally agree with a name, it makes it easier for me to learn about people and to get to understand and even make a friend or two. Yet, if I only have a TAG to go by then that is what I use.

So, I understadn your point, yet in life I do not see anyway to see it implemetned 100%. Your question in my mind was/is a great idea to have those to use a first name.

Best Regards
:asian:


----------



## dosandojang (Mar 27, 2004)

I am who I am...


http://www.masterssite.com/images/MtrArce.gif


----------

